# Sight/rest/stabilizer  recomendations for Obsession Evolution



## C.J. (May 21, 2014)

Want to get some opinions on sights/rest/and stabilizers for a new obsession evolution in stormy hardwoods color.  

So far I have not decided on a sight, looking at Sword sights and a few others 

rest will probably be rip cord code red

Stabilizer possibly Ktech but still looking


----------



## pasinthrough (May 21, 2014)

CJ, I really like the Trophy Taker SD pro and the Limbdriver proV.  It just depends if your sight will get in the way of the Limbdriver cord.  If it does, a TTSD pro is another great option.  Lots of guys are liking the QAD HDX also, but I've not put on one yet.

Look at Dead Center Stabs from Vendetta and KTECH, they both have good stabs that'll match Stormy Hardwoods perfectly.

Sword sights can get your sight coated in Stormy Hardwoods too, but if you like the flat black, you can look at the Trophy Ridge Alpha V3 or V5.  Micro adjust, all aluminum and they have an adjustable dove tail mount bracket.

Check TreeLimb quivers also, they will match your bow and if you get a red frame, it'll match the cams.  You can mount it on the sight or in the upper triangle, with an additional bracket.  Here is a photo of mine.


----------



## deast1988 (May 21, 2014)

Stabilizer B stinger 12in pro hunter

Sight CBE sniper pro 5pin .019pins if you like single pins tek hybrid slider.

Limbs driver Pro V rest.


----------



## Kris87 (May 21, 2014)

Sights and rests are whatever your personal preference may be, but as far as stabilizers go, you either go the route of putting one on there for dampening(waste of money IMO)...which supposedly your bow doesn't need help there, or you actually find one that helps stabilize your hold.  For me, that would be B-Stinger first, then Dead Center.  You need to find what balances the bow, and with the very past parallel limbs on that bow, I'd set it up from the start with a back bar.  I'd start with some light weight on the front stabilzer, and double it for the back bar.  Then it's trial and error.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 21, 2014)

Id go with the Trophy Taker Smackdown Pro and HHA FX3510 slider. Everything else is just for looks. You have the most important part. 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/trophy-taker-smackdown-pro-rest-black.html

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/hha-optimizer-fx-sight-3-pin-019.html


----------



## riskyb (May 21, 2014)

I like the accel armourtech sights just me though nice bright pins and awesome microAdjust in .010 or .019 limb driver or qad for rest I'm fond of qad and bstinger with g5 quiver


----------



## bamaboy (May 21, 2014)

I like my Tru Ball Axcel Armortech sight and my stabilizer is a BMF with a Limb Saver vibration doinker on the end. My rest is a QAD Ultra rest


----------



## Tracker1 (May 22, 2014)

I'm fortunate enough to be in a position to sample most any product that hits the market every year. Everyone has different features they like in equipment, but this is my list:

Sight:
CBE Tek Hybrid
Axcel HD
Covert (1 pin slider)

Rest:
Vapor Trail Pro V
G5 C Max

Stabilizer:
Bee Stinger, no one else close!

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Bow Only (May 22, 2014)

I am fond of the Trophy Taker Smack Down on my Obsessions, but that is just me.  I have had zero problems in 4 years using them and I put my equipment through some bad stuff.  As for sights, that's personal preference but I put a Montana Black Gold Ascent on my Phoenix and couldn't be more pleased.  It has very good low light capability and very well built.  You pay for them, but now-a-days, you have to pay for everything.


----------



## Kris87 (May 22, 2014)

MBG sights for me too.


----------



## Soybean (May 22, 2014)

I put an AXT Driver on my Phoenix.  From a looks standpoint, the red ties in nicely with the SH original and the red cams.  The driver is a very well built sight, tight tolerances.  

For a stab I just went with a B-stinger sport hunter extreme 6".  It holds well and fits perfectly, and i mean perfectly in my SKB case.  QAD HDX for a rest.

Vortexx 6 revolver quiver for me.  The camo doesnt match but I like the way this quiver functions and its compact.


----------



## deast1988 (May 22, 2014)

Sharp bow, soy bean.


----------



## Hunter922 (May 22, 2014)

For me CBE Tek Hybrid for the sight, Rip-Cord SOS, Vendetta stabilizer.. The Stabilizer will be more personal preference and some trial-error based on feel and balance..


----------

